# Wet Trunk



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4089-water-trunk.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/286-10376-service-update-water-leak-right-tail.html

Chevrolet Cruze quality problem - YouTube


----------



## ndsustudent (Jun 25, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4089-water-trunk.html
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/286-10376-service-update-water-leak-right-tail.html
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze quality problem - YouTube


Thanks, I saw these posts before but noticed they only pertained to the 2011 models. Is this problem still known to affect the 2012's? I think mine was manufactured in Feburary 2012 sometime.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

No prob. Not quite sure. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable about this issue will be able to chime in and help you out. Good luck!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ndsustudent said:


> Has anyone else experienced this? I purchased my 2012 Cruze LS in April and just recently noticed water in my trunk down by the spare tire. The trunk floor never seems to be wet but water manages to get in somehow. I had it into the dealer on saturday and they said that they couldn't figure out where it was coming in. They said that they sprayed the under body and top and didn't see anything come in.



ndsustudent,
I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ndsustudent (Jun 25, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> ndsustudent,
> I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Message Sent


----------



## ndsustudent (Jun 25, 2012)

**Update**

Brought the car back to the dealership, they ended up bringing it to their body shop and held it for 4 days until they found the leak. Turns out there was a 6 inch gap that wasn't properly sealed/welded from the factory. Once they sealed it up, I haven't seen any water in the trunk.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ndsustudent said:


> **Update**
> 
> Brought the car back to the dealership, they ended up bringing it to their body shop and held it for 4 days until they found the leak. Turns out there was a 6 inch gap that wasn't properly sealed/welded from the factory. Once they sealed it up, I haven't seen any water in the trunk.


ndsustudent,
Thank you for the update! I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this issue resolved for you. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

That sucks it happened but thankfully they fixed it all up.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MonkeyRench (Feb 10, 2012)

My dealer said customers were coming in for the same reason. He said they found a spot weld that was missing in the inside passenger fender lip that rolls over into the trunk. They have been sealing this missing spot weld on cars that come in with the leak. He didn't say what years though, and since I was in there for that I didn't really go into anymore detail. But I did get to see a 250lb man in the trunk trying to seal it..haha


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wonder if this reported missing spot weld in the inside passenger fender lip has any connection to why people's licence plate screws are rusting and the licence plate lights are becoming oxidized on the Cruze?


----------



## MonkeyRench (Feb 10, 2012)

HMMMM, maybe if the water is running down there. I'm trying to picture it in my head now..lol


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

MonkeyRench said:


> My dealer said customers were coming in for the same reason. He said they found a spot weld that was missing in the inside passenger fender lip that rolls over into the trunk. They have been sealing this missing spot weld on cars that come in with the leak. He didn't say what years though, and since I was in there for that I didn't really go into anymore detail. But I did get to see a 250lb man in the trunk trying to seal it..haha


Any way you or your dealer could take a picture of exactly where this spot weld is missing at and where the fix should be applied? Thanks!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ndsustudent said:


> **Update**
> 
> Brought the car back to the dealership, they ended up bringing it to their body shop and held it for 4 days until they found the leak. Turns out there was a 6 inch gap that wasn't properly sealed/welded from the factory. Once they sealed it up, I haven't seen any water in the trunk.


Any way you or your dealer could take some pictures of where this gap was located on the Cruze so that current and future Cruze owners can identify the problem prior to buying this car or prior to having this wet trunk problem happen to them? Thanks!


----------



## Cruze343 (Jan 31, 2013)

Same problem, water in the trunk. I have been investigating and I have it narrowed down to the driver side rear quarter panel. On my 2012 Cruze there is a baffle type vent in this area, the leak is forward of the vent. I want to nail it down before I bring it in for service, what I dont want is someone pumping silicone all over the place to stop the leak which will pool the water and rot the panel out in a couple of years. If I figure it out I will update the thread.


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

ive just discovered leak on right hand side of my boot /trunk ive silicone the 2 locating pin rubbers for the tail light as it was running in there and down the seam between the tail light and the wing easy way to find leak is remove rear seat and trunk side panels put a hose on the roof and lie inside the trunk with a torch its easy to see where its leaking hope this helps others mine is a 2010 2.0 diesel ls uk model


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

update problem still not solved water still coming in i hate this car this is the newest car i have ever owned and its the worst !!!!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Davy1100 said:


> update problem still not solved water still coming in i hate this car this is the newest car i have ever owned and its the worst !!!!!


Hi Davy1100,

I am sorry to hear you are dissatisfied with your vehicle and your ownership experience so far. Please feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage and dealership name and location. We would like to further discuss your situation. 

Regards, 

Laura M.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## aingrao620 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello, I have a 2011 Cruze, and today I found that the floor of my trunk was wet, and I lifted it up to find about 3-5in of water around my spare tire. Not sure how long this water was in there for, but the metal jack tools all have rust on them now. Any feedback on how GM/Chevy has been addressing this issue?


----------



## TLCruz (Feb 15, 2012)

We have a 2012 Cruze Lt with 52K and the whole spare tire well was filled with water. We had our service writer take a look and he said he hadn't seen any Cruze with a water in the trunk problem. We cleaned it out and took all of the panels out of the trunk. The water is coming from the tail light housing as crazy as that sounds. He said it wasn't under warranty and we should consider taking it to a body shop. I can't say I was very happy with that advice..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^Yes, I had a leak in the trunk from a taillight too. Completely soaked all the carpeting, tire well, etc. with water.

Luckily mine was covered under B2B warranty.

All you'd need is a bit of bathroom caulking where it's leaking - a helper with a hose & yourself in the trunk should be able to see where it's coming in.


----------



## TLCruz (Feb 15, 2012)

I've tried looking for the service TSB to prove to our service manager that there is actually one. He says he has never seen a Cruze with a wet trunk besides ours. Does anybody have a good link for the TSB. The one in the other thread isn't accessible. There is no way we are the only ones with this problem!!! We just took it in for the AC not blowing cold again for the second time. We are thinking we might have made a mistake with this model of car. Thanks!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi TLCruz,

We weren't able to find any special policies associated with your vehicle for this particular issue. We recognize this situation is a bit strange and we're sorry for the inconvenience. Let us know if we can touch base with your dealership about this.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## TLCruz (Feb 15, 2012)

Here is how much water that came into our trunk from Friday to Sunday morning after a heavy rainfall here in the Northwest. Please note the water was a constant stream coming in the through the lower body seam, not the tail lights. I was hoping I had them sealed up. This is beyond frustrating.


----------



## TLCruz (Feb 15, 2012)

I had to go to the service manager to get some help on this issue. He agreed to at least have a technician try to pin point why it's leaking at the seams like that. He did say we would have to pay for quite a bit of the repair. I'm just hoping if I can find out why its leaking maybe I can help save some other owners of this frustration.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

TLCruze,

Thats a significant trail there.....this is a recent leak......if it had been long term your jack and spare and the seams in the well would be well rust coated by now.

Has ANYTHING been done to the body of this car.....weatherseal replacement....maybe replacing the plastic triangles on the body rear of the rear door opening.
I'm thinking the triangle (s) may be the source...meaning the three mounting pins.
There is a seal at each pin to prevent leakage into the quarter panel....yours may be the culprit.

Rob


----------



## TLCruz (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Rob

I sealed the every seam in the trunk I could find, and it was still leaking. I also sealed the pins for tail lights, and it was still leaking. I used Napa silicone for body seams and special tape for RV's. I finally gave up and paid the extortion fee from our dealer which was only a mere $380. The service manager said it was leaking from the tail lights. I have no idea where though. We have had the car since we took it off the lot. It has never been hit. I can promise it will be my last Cruze, and car from this dealer. Maybe even my last Chevrolet product. This one has left me really disappointed in Chevrolet products and service. Way too much competition to have to deal with a car leaking like that. 

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## B11ECOCRUZE (Apr 30, 2015)

I noticed my 2011 Cruze Eco trunk is also wet. I looked at the TSB 10376 but it does not show pictures of where the bad seam is. I took off both tail lights but the seams look ok. So I took out the floor and side panels and this weekend will hose down the outside and underside to see where the water is coming in.


----------



## advoutlander (May 10, 2013)

This is nonsense. It is obvious there is a manufacturing defect with our cruzes. Why won't chevrolet own up and fix this issue, warranty or no warranty, I purchased a product and it is not fit for purpose.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

PS thanks people another thing for me to worry about LOL :sad010:


----------



## D. Inverso (Aug 13, 2015)

This just happened to me yesterday I noticed water in my trunk a few times after a car wash, but the last 2 days we had really bad rain storms and my trunk was full with water up to the top of the spare tire. My cruze is a 2012 and only has 24k miles on it. The B2B warranty just expired, I purchased a extended 3 year warranty from GM but does not cover water leaks. The dealership called me back today and indeed it was a two missing welds. So because of Chevy's poor quality control on their production line I have to pay for their mistakes in the sum of close to 300 dollars and a rusted jack and spare that will need replacing. Absolutely ridiculous... no more Chevy's for me too many recalls and now this...


----------



## D. Inverso (Aug 13, 2015)

advoutlander said:


> This is nonsense. It is obvious there is a manufacturing defect with our cruzes. Why won't chevrolet own up and fix this issue, warranty or no warranty, I purchased a product and it is not fit for purpose.


I totally agree I am furious that I have to pay close to 300 because on the production line Chevy missed two welds. Ridiculous in even way


----------



## D. Inverso (Aug 13, 2015)

undefined said:


> advoutlander said:
> 
> 
> > This is nonsense. It is obvious there is a manufacturing defect with our cruzes. Why won't chevrolet own up and fix this issue, warranty or no warranty, I purchased a product and it is not fit for purpose.
> ...





Robby said:


> TLCruze,
> 
> Thats a significant trail there.....this is a recent leak......if it had been long term your jack and spare and the seams in the well would be well rust coated by now.
> 
> ...


It just happened to me well I just noticed it because I never use my trunk. My jack, spare, and tools are rusted. My B2B just ran out it is a 2012 Cruze with only 24k miles. The dealership said there was two welds missing on the rear body seams and now I have to fork out close to 300 to have it fixed because of their mistakes. And I will eventually have to replace the rusted jack and spare because I want out of Chevy.


----------



## D. Inverso (Aug 13, 2015)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi TLCruz,
> 
> We weren't able to find any special policies associated with your vehicle for this particular issue. We recognize this situation is a bit strange and we're sorry for the inconvenience. Let us know if we can touch base with your dealership about this.
> 
> ...


Amber

This obviously is a manufacturing defect, people's cars are missing welds causing a leak, now as I stated I have to pay close to 300 tomorrow to pick up my Cruze that only has 24k miles on it. 

Then I need to fork out more money for a new spare and jack, so I can get rid of this car. And to top it of my B2B warranty just expired and I bought a expensive 3 year warranty that I was told wod cover EVERYTHING other than ware and tare like brakes, tires, ex cetra, but of course they won't cover a defect in the manufacturing process when the car was assembled. You lost my business, my family's business and I will notify everyone I possible can to warn them of these issues, not to mention the countless recalls. 

Out of curiosity if you purchased a computer with a failed mother board because of the manufacturing process do you think you should be held accountable for someone else's mistake? I think not, so why are all of us Cruze owners getting screwed because of missing welds?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

D. Inverso said:


> The dealership called me back today and indeed it was a two missing welds. ... The B2B warranty just expired,


Since that's clearly a manufacturing defect, I think I'd press and ask them to ask GM for a "good faith" warranty.


----------



## 12EcoCruze (Nov 18, 2015)

I had a similiar experience as everyone else who took their Cruze to the dealership for this problem and was told it wasn't covered under TSB, etc. I have a 2012 Eco Cruze with 39k miles and so far have had the turbo replaced and the trunk release, which I thought was the original reason why I was getting water in my trunk as it was open by itself....and seemed to do it during rain storms. The problem with the water coming in the trunk is the icing on the cake. I HATE this car and will never buy another Chevrolet. 

We have a Traverse as well and it has had problem too with early parts failure. These are the last Chevrolet's we will ever own!

I tell anyone that will listen about my experience so they don't make the same mistake and buy as Cruze, or a Chevy for that matter, and go down the path of owning a piece of junk.


----------



## Bedler (Oct 26, 2019)

Are the two missing welds a safety concern for the vehicle. Does this compromise the cruze safety integrity when in an accident?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bedler said:


> Are the two missing welds a safety concern for the vehicle. Does this compromise the cruze safety integrity when in an accident?


What welds are you referring to?

Water in trunk

#10376: Service Update - Water Leak at Right Tail


----------

